# Was bedeutet das?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Mir ist eben mein Server komplett abgeschmiert ...

In den logs habe ich das gefunden:

Was bedeutet das?

```

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox printing eip:

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox b03009ea

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox *pde = 00000000

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Modules linked in: wlan_tkip wlan_scan_sta ath_pci ath_rate_sample wlan ath_hal

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox CPU:    0

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox EIP:    0060:[<b03009ea>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #9)

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox EIP is at datagram_poll+0xba/0xd0

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox eax: 00000000   ebx: b7132ac0   ecx: 00000000   edx: 00000000

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox esi: 00000049   edi: b56f9f84   ebp: b7cb0928   esp: b56f9f2c

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Process mlnet (pid: 7982, threadinfo=b56f8000 task=b11c1530)

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Stack: <0>b724a900 b11628a0 b03337d7 b11628a0 b724a900 b56f9f84 b56f9f84 b11628a0

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox 00000008 b02f97d3 b11628a0 b724a900 b56f9f84 b0157efe b11628a0 b56f9f84

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox 085463f8 b7cb08e0 b56f9f84 00000000 0000000d b7cb08e0 b0158b70 b5177000

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Call Trace:

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b03337d7>] udp_poll+0x17/0xe0

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b02f97d3>] sock_poll+0x13/0x20

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b0157efe>] do_sys_poll+0x19e/0x390

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b0158b70>] __pollwait+0x0/0xa0

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b015812f>] sys_poll+0x3f/0x60

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox [<b0102889>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Code: 8a 43 02 3c 07 74 2e 8a 43 02 3c 02 75 c7 eb de 90 8a 43 24 be 08 00 00 00 83 e0 03 3c 03 75 99 83 ce 10 eb 94 8b 83 f0 00 00 00 <0f> ba 68 04 00 89 f0 5b 5e c3 83 ce 10 eb cd 8d b4 26 00 00 00

```

----------

## schachti

Dein Kernel ist mit einem Oops abgeschmiert.

----------

## Pegasus87

```
...

Jun  3 01:10:42 Metabox Process mlnet (pid: 7982, threadinfo=b56f8000 task=b11c1530)

...
```

 mldonkey scheint der Übeltäter zu sein!

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Heute nacht ist zwar nicht mehr der Server abgeschmiert, aber wieder so ne Meldung mit dem Prozess mlnet, also auch MLDonkey

Hat jemand ne Idee, warum nur dieses Programm abschmiert? Alles anderen läuft ... Was kann ich dagegen tun?

```

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 7ac8f901

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox printing eip:

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox b01229ac

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox *pde = 00000000

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Modules linked in: wlan_tkip wlan_scan_sta ath_pci ath_rate_sample wlan ath_hal

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox CPU:    0

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox EIP:    0060:[<b01229ac>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox EFLAGS: 00010046   (2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #9)

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox EIP is at add_wait_queue+0xc/0x30

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox eax: 7ac8f901   ebx: b3100600   ecx: 00000000   edx: b6ef54f8

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox esi: 00000246   edi: 0000002d   ebp: b7aee570   esp: b3d09f30

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Process mlnet (pid: 6265, threadinfo=b3d08000 task=b3cb50d0)

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Stack: <0>b3100600 b1162c60 b0320201 b1162c60 7ac8f901 b3d09f84 b3d09f84 b1162c60

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox b02f97d3 b1162c60 b3d9fb60 b3d09f84 b0157efe b1162c60 b3d09f84 08546920

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox b7aee400 b3d09f84 00000000 00000059 b7aee400 b0158b70 b6ef5000 00000000

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Call Trace:

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0320201>] tcp_poll+0x21/0x170

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b02f97d3>] sock_poll+0x13/0x20

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0157efe>] do_sys_poll+0x19e/0x390

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0158b70>] __pollwait+0x0/0xa0

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b015812f>] sys_poll+0x3f/0x60

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0102889>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Code: a7 fd ff ff 8d 05 28 8a 3b b0 e8 fc a9 22 00 e9 d6 fd ff ff 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 8b 0a 56 83 e1 fe 53 89 0a 9c 5e fa <8b> 18 8d 4a 0c 89 5a 0c 89 08 89 4b 04 89 41 04 56 9d 5b 5e c3

```

----------

## schachti

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein im userspace laufendes Programm den Kernel zum Absturz bringt - es wird wohl eher so sein, daß durch mldonkey einfach ein bereits vorhandener Fehler ausgelöst wurde (z. B. durch eine Disk I/O Operation auf einer kaputten Platte, defekten RAM etc.).

----------

## ConiKost

Und wie könnte ich am besten jetzt mal testen?

----------

## schachti

Was ich erstmal testen würde:

- cpuburn

- memtest86

- stress

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was ich erstmal testen würde:
> 
> - cpuburn
> 
> - memtest86
> ...

 

Ok, Danke Schön.

Wie lange sollte ich das laufen lassen?

----------

## Pegasus87

Läuft mldonkey vielleicht mit root-Rechten bei dir?

----------

## schachti

Ich denke mal, cpuburn einige Stunden, memtest86 mindestens einen kompletten Durchlauf, und mit stress einfach mal ein bißchen herumspielen. Wenn am System etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, findet man das auf diese Art in den meisten Fällen relativ schnell raus.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Läuft mldonkey vielleicht mit root-Rechten bei dir?

 

Ähm? Wie finde ich das raus? Ich habe mit "emerge mldonkey" das installiert ... musste man da noch was umstellen?

----------

## schachti

```

grep "USER=" /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

```

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grep "USER=" /etc/conf.d/mldonkey
> ...

 

Ok, kein root ...

Metabox ~ # grep "USER=" /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

USER="p2p"

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal, cpuburn einige Stunden, memtest86 mindestens einen kompletten Durchlauf, und mit stress einfach mal ein bißchen herumspielen. Wenn am System etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, findet man das auf diese Art in den meisten Fällen relativ schnell raus.

 

Was ist, wenn die Programme keine Fehler finden?

----------

## schachti

Das ist dann zwar keine Garantie, daß das System in Ordnung ist (durch Testen alleine kann die Abwesenheit von Fehlern i.d.R. nicht bewiesen werden), aber ein starkes Indiz.

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das ist dann zwar keine Garantie, daß das System in Ordnung ist (durch Testen alleine kann die Abwesenheit von Fehlern i.d.R. nicht bewiesen werden), aber ein starkes Indiz.

 

Hmm, ok ...

Ich bin momentan am testen ... mit stress habe ich ein bisschen rumgespielt, immer Test passed ... jetzt lasse ich erstmal nen bisschen CPUBurn laufen ... dann kommt memtest

----------

## schachti

Und dann evtl. nochmal einen Dateisystemcheck. Wenn das alles ohne Probleme durchläuft, muß der Fehler an einer anderen Stelle liegen.

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Und dann evtl. nochmal einen Dateisystemcheck. Wenn das alles ohne Probleme durchläuft, muß der Fehler an einer anderen Stelle liegen.

 

e2fsck ?

----------

## smg

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Und dann evtl. nochmal einen Dateisystemcheck. Wenn das alles ohne Probleme durchläuft, muß der Fehler an einer anderen Stelle liegen. 
> 
> e2fsck ?

 

Ja.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Und dann evtl. nochmal einen Dateisystemcheck. Wenn das alles ohne Probleme durchläuft, muß der Fehler an einer anderen Stelle liegen. 
> 
> e2fsck ?

 

Wenn Du nur ext2/ext3 am Start hast: ja. Ansonsten halt das entsprechende Tool für ReiserFS/XFS/JFS/<EnterYourFSHere>...

----------

## ConiKost

Wie schön ...

Also

1) Memtest, cpuburn, stress durchlaufen lassen -> Keine Fehler gefunden

2) DANKE e2fsck ... gesamtes Root System wurde zerstört dadurch *grml* (ich hatte davor mit Gentoo Live CD gebootet) Es wurde das ganze etc gelöscht ... warum bitte? (da war alles ok ...)

3) In lost+found ist fast nix ...

4) Tool, kann ich noch irgendwie wieder was herstellen?

5) Ich habe vor 30 Minuten ein Test mit ProFTPD gemacht. Sobald die Netzwerkauslastung starkt wird, gibts ein Kernel oops mit ProFTPD ... darum wohl auch mit MLDonkey.

----------

## NightDragon

Prinzipiell werden Oops messages von der Kernel dann ausgegeben wenn ein Treibermodul oder ein Teil der Kernel mit dem Macro "BUG_ON" bzw. "WARN_ON" verbaut wurde. D. h. Die Kernel sagt bei BUG_ON wird das entsprechende Modul von der Kernel abgeschossen, kann also durchaus passieren, dass sich dann Dier Kernel wegen einem im Userspace laufenden Programmes aufhängt, wenn ein Modul in der Kernel empfindlich reagiert.

In dem Fall ist schön zu sehen das es was auf der Ebene des Netzwerkes ist:

```
Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox Call Trace:

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0320201>] tcp_poll+0x21/0x170

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b02f97d3>] sock_poll+0x13/0x20

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0157efe>] do_sys_poll+0x19e/0x390

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0158b70>] __pollwait+0x0/0xa0

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b015812f>] sys_poll+0x3f/0x60

Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox [<b0102889>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb 
```

Der Call-Trace gibt an bei welchen Syscalls das passierte:

tcp_pool, sock_pool, etc...

*g* Scheint also als würde der TCP/IP-Teil deiner Kernel da abschmieren.

vermutlich ist der Teil sogar in deiner Kernel fix einkompiliert.

Das Problem kann, wie schon erwähnt wurde, durchaus durch HW-Fehler passieren. Man weiß ja bei so einem Komplexen System nie wo was schief geht, sich welche Timer und Stacks verpassen etc... und dann das ganze schiefgeht.

Ich würde wenn ich Du wäre wenn möglich mal die Kernel updaten bzw. mldonkey...

Als gegencheck kannst du ja mal ne Menge daten übers netz in beide richtungen schießen.

Kann auch sein das mldonkey derart heftig auf die TCP/IP Sachen zugreift das der Teil dann flöten geht.

[EDIT1]

So habs mir nochmals etwas angesehen:

```
Jun  3 05:00:05 Metabox EIP is at add_wait_queue+0xc/0x30 
```

Das ist die Funktion die den Teil enthält der Für den Fehler zuständig ist. Scheint so als wäre das ein Bug in mldonkey zu sein... im Quellcode müsste irgendwo diese Funktion stehen... "add_wait_queue"... Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen was da gemacht wird

[/EDIT1]

----------

## ConiKost

Danke für deine Antwort  :Smile: 

Nur jetzt erstmal kann ich wohl leider Gentoo neu aufsetzen ...

[EDIT]

Wie ich schriebt. Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 und das neuste MLDonkey ...

Wobei mit der Rechner vorhin abgeschmiert ist, als ich per FTP was draufgeladen habe ...

-> Kernel oops mit proftpd bei tcp und ext3 ...

----------

## NightDragon

Oha die r8 verwendest du... vielleicht wieder zu stabil-Version zurück gehn? Sprich Kernel r7 und stabiles mldonkey?

Hast Du die Ausgabe des vorherigen Fehlers? Würde mich interessieren, weils für mich ne gute Übung ist...

[EDIT1]

Noch ein Edit... die r9 wäre auch schon in Portage... 

[/EDIT1]

----------

## ConiKost

Interessant ...

in der r9 wird wegen USB was gefixt ... evtl hat das was mit einem meiner Fehler zu tun ... den ab und zu konnte Gentoo nicht starten, denn es kam: OHCI unlink No-IRQ? Perhaps wrong IRQ. Und dann konnte Gentoo nicht weiterbooten.

Ok, warte ich schaue mal in die logs ... die sind noch da...

Aber warum bitte hat e2fs einfach meinen etc Ordner gelöscht?

Fehler1:

```

Jun  3 15:42:00 Metabox Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00008330

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox printing eip:

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox b03201ff

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox *pde = 00000000

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Modules linked in: wlan_tkip wlan_scan_sta ath_pci ath_rate_sample wlan ath_hal

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox CPU:    0

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox EIP:    0060:[<b03201ff>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox EFLAGS: 00010282   (2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #9)

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox EIP is at tcp_poll+0x1f/0x170

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox eax: b1d991f8   ebx: b1e40400   ecx: b24c5e60   edx: 00008330

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox esi: 00010000   edi: b27a8324   ebp: b24c5e60   esp: b6075e8c

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Process proftpd (pid: 11243, threadinfo=b6074000 task=b2546550)

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Stack: <0>b24c5e60 b1d991f8 00008330 00000010 00010000 b02f97d3 b24c5e60 b1d991e0

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox 00008330 b01583c8 b24c5e60 00008330 00000000 00000020 00008330 b27a832c

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox b27a8330 b27a8334 b27a8324 b27a8328 b27a832c 00010000 00000000 00000000

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Call Trace:

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b02f97d3>] sock_poll+0x13/0x20

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b01583c8>] do_select+0x278/0x4b0

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b0158b70>] __pollwait+0x0/0xa0

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b015878e>] core_sys_select+0x18e/0x290

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b015b16c>] fcntl_setlk64+0x3c/0x260

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b0158f51>] sys_select+0xd1/0x1b0

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox [<b0102889>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox Code: 8d b6 00 00 00 00 8d bf 00 00 00 00 56 53 8b 44 24 10 8b 54 24 14 85 d2 8b 58 14 8b 43 38 74 10 85 c0 74 0c 52 50 8b 4c 24 14 51 <ff> 12 83 c4 0c 8a 43 02 3c 0a 0f 84 e8 00 00 00 8b 83 a0 00 00

```

Fehler2:

```

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox <1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000080

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox printing eip:

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox b012f712

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox *pde = 00000000

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Oops: 0000 [#2]

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Modules linked in: wlan_tkip wlan_scan_sta ath_pci ath_rate_sample wlan ath_hal

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox CPU:    0

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox EIP:    0060:[<b012f712>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox EFLAGS: 00010292   (2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #9)

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox EIP is at generic_file_aio_write+0x12/0xd0

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox eax: 000001ec   ebx: 080affa0   ecx: 00000000   edx: 00000000

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox esi: b243ffe4   edi: b5af7298   ebp: 00000000   esp: b2439e8c

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Process proftpd (pid: 11268, threadinfo=b2438000 task=b2652ab0)

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Stack: <0>b1b9cbcc 08116e4c 000005b4 080affa0 b25d66c0 b5af7298 080affa0 b01a2afa

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox b243ffe4 080affa0 000001ec 000001fc 00000000 b2439ee4 b25d66c0 000001ec

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox b0147581 b2439ee4 080affa0 000001ec 000001fc 00000000 b0159f8e b1124b60

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Call Trace:

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b01a2afa>] ext3_file_write+0x2a/0xa0

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0147581>] do_sync_write+0xc1/0x100

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0159f8e>] locks_free_lock+0x5e/0x90

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0122ba0>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0159f8e>] locks_free_lock+0x5e/0x90

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b015b16c>] fcntl_setlk64+0x3c/0x260

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0147eb1>] vfs_write+0x81/0x140

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b014845d>] sys_write+0x3d/0x70

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox [<b0102889>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox Code: 75 bc 83 c4 0c 89 f0 5b 5e 5f 5d c3 8d b6 00 00 00 00 8d bc 27 00 00 00 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec 0c 8b 74 24 20 8b 54 24 30 8b 6e 14 <8b> 85 80 00 00 00 89 04 24 8b 38 8b 44 24 24 89 44 24 04 8b 44

```

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber warum bitte hat e2fs einfach meinen etc Ordner gelöscht?
> 
> 

 

Was genau hast Du gemacht? Was genau ist dann passiert? War evtl. das Dateisystem gemountet?

Und wegen des Problems mit dem Kernel: Ich würde mal den Kernel neu kompilieren, und zwar mit allen Debug-Möglichkeiten (unter "Kernel hacking"). Ganz wichtig wären dabei wohl "Compile the kernel with debug info" und "Compile the kernel with frame pointers".

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> Aber warum bitte hat e2fs einfach meinen etc Ordner gelöscht?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hallo!

Ich habe extre von der Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD gebootet um e2fsck laufen zu lassen ...

Dann habe ich das gestartet und dat hat jede Menge ausgegeben ... 

Dumme frage, kann ich Frame Pointer nutzen ? Ich habe mein Sys mit -fomit-frame-pointer kompiliert ...

Ich kann leider /etc nicht wiederherstellt ... ist weg ... und in lost+found liegten nur ein paar Dateien.

[EDIT]

Werde wohl gleich anfangen Gentoo aufzusetzen ...

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe extre von der Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD gebootet um e2fsck laufen zu lassen ...
> 
> Dann habe ich das gestartet und dat hat jede Menge ausgegeben ... 
> ...

 

Eigentlich sollte(TM) e2fsck nichts einfach so löschen, sondern nachfragen... Ich hoffe, Du hast es nicht mit -p oder -y gestartet?

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dumme frage, kann ich Frame Pointer nutzen ? Ich habe mein Sys mit -fomit-frame-pointer kompiliert ...
> 
> 

 

Klar, das ist davon unabhängig.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann leider /etc nicht wiederherstellt ... ist weg ... und in lost+found liegten nur ein paar Dateien.
> 
> 

 

Kein Backup?

Solange nur die Konfigurationsdateien fehlen, sollte sich eigentlich alles recht leicht wieder reparieren lassen - IIRC gibt es für emerge (oder ebuild?) eine Option, die nur die Konfigurationsdateien in's System kopiert - in dem Gebiet bin ich aber nicht so ganz sattelfest, vielleicht weiß jemand anderes mehr?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

1) Nein kein Backup, Warum nicht? Weil dieses Gentoo System erst seit 3 Tagen steht ...

2) Nein, ich hatte e2fsck -D /dev/blabla gemacht

3) Naja ist doch schlimmer ... im Bin ordner fehler einige Sachen ...

4) Mal ne frage, sollte man /tmp als ext3 oder lieber als ext2 formatieren?

----------

## schachti

Nachtrag: Ich sehe gerade, daß der ebuild Befehl das Kommado "config" kennt - evtl. reicht es also aus, für jedes installierte Paket einmal ebuild PFAD_ZUM_EBUILD config auszuführen.

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Mal ne frage, sollte man /tmp als ext3 oder lieber als ext2 formatieren?
> 
> 

 

Ich wüßte nicht, wofür /tmp ein Journal bräuchte, da /tmp beim Booten sowieso aufgeräumt wird. ext2 reicht daher.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm also mein beileid zum Thema "/etc ist weg". Sowas schmerzt...

Es würde jetzt noch einige Möglichkeiten geben das wiederherzustellen.

Hm. naja... es kommt bei e2fsck relative drauf an was an schaltern da ist... es gibt ja ext2, ext3 usw... da sind ja überall unterschiede... wie weit e2fsck da klar kommt? Keine Ahnung...

Interessant ist die Meldung der vorherigen Fehlermeldungen.

```
Jun  3 15:42:01 Metabox EIP is at tcp_poll+0x1f/0x170 

und

Jun  3 15:42:43 Metabox EIP is at generic_file_aio_write+0x12/0xd0
```

Beim 1. Fehler von Proftp war wieder das TCP/IP schuld... 

beim 2. Fehlerist allerdings irgendwas mit I/O-Schreiben passiert ("generic_file_aio_write").

Könnte sein das dein etc dadurch schon weg war... Und nicht erst bei e2fsck.

Also man kann jetzt rätseln ob das durch die Kernel passiert ist, da r8 ja noch testing ist... oder ob da irgendwas mit dem RAM/der Platte oder gar der CPU los ist.

Bevor Du richtig losinstallierst, schau mal was smartctl -aA /dev/(deine Platte)

sagt.

Ich würde gern wissen ob da irgendwas gemeldet wird von wegen Platte hat probs oder sowas.

----------

## ConiKost

Alles klar, danke ...

Ich fang dann mal an neu zu installieren ... oh man  :Sad: 

Aber ich frage mich trotzdem, woher dieses Kernel Oops kommen ... vorallem wenn cpuburn und co nicht abgeschmiert sind.

[EDIT]

Zu Spät, habe mit dem Formatieren angefangen ...

Ist das unter der Live CD da?

[EDIT2]

Ich boote mal Knoppix ...

----------

## NightDragon

Also obs die Minimal hat weiß ich nicht, aber bei der Universal (weiß ichs zwra auch nicht fix) gehe ich mal davon aus.

Knoppix hats sonst ganz fix dabei... 

Übrigens... richte Dir vielleicht /tmp als tmpfs ein... ist schnell, sauber, spart Platz und jo... angenehm eben.

Dazu ist folgender Eintrag in der /etc/fstab notwendig:

```
none            /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=1777    0 0 

```

Das heißt das er ein 1GB Großes RAM-Laufwerk anlegt.

Aber der Trick an tmpfs ist das es a) nur den Speicher braucht den die Dateien darinn belegen, es b) somit nicht 1GB hat aber eben auf 1GB begrenzt ist und c) im gegensatz zu anderen RAM-Laufwerken ist tmpfs in der Lage ausgelagter zu werden in die swap.

Sprich. die Größe von tmpfs wächst mit der Datenmenge im /tmp-Ordner. Limitiert im obogen Beispiel mit 1GB, 

Wenn der RAM nicht ausreicht oder eben Programme RAM brauchen, dann wird der /tmp Ordner ausgelagert in die SWAP-Partition... 

Und bei einem Reboot ist der Müll weg  :Wink: 

Dein /tmp bleibt also immer schön sauber... *hehe*

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Danke für den Tipp  :Smile: 

Aber bei "nur" 128BM RAM werde ich das nicht machen ...

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Naja... mein Notebook läuft schon den ganzen Tag und hat gerade mal 24kb drinnen.

Du musst das so sehen... mehr als das er es auslagert kann nicht sein... und ob der tmp Ornder nun auf der Platte ist oder ausgelagert wird, macht fast keinen unterschied  :Smile: 

Allerdings würd ich bei 128MB wohl auch etwas überlegen...

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Also, hier ist die Ausgabe von smartctl ...

http://home.arcor.de/conikost/smart

Naja, bei mir ist der /tmp Ordner ca. 15MB groß im Normall fall ... das ist mir dann doch zuviel für den RAM.

----------

## NightDragon

Also die wichtigsten Parameter von smartctl im Überblick:

 *Quote:*   

>  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   011    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 

Schaut gut aus. Jede Platte hat eine gewisse Anzahl an Sektoren, die nicht verwendet werden, solange bis ein defekter Sektor auf der Platte entsteht, dann wird einer dieser Reservesektoren verwendet.

Ganz rechts (0) kannst Du sehen wieviele schon verwendet wurden. Bei dir sinds 0  :Wink: 

Gratulation. Mein Notebook hat schon 7...

 *Quote:*   

> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       8

 

Mit dem hab ich mich nie wirklich beschäftigt... aber Das irgend ein CRC-Errorcounter ist, dürfte der Wohl weniger für den Zustand der Platte wie für Übertragungsfehler zuständig sein. Sprich Kabelprobs usw...

Der Wert 8 ist unproblematisch. Ich hatte mal eine Platte die hatte irgendwas über 65.000 Fehler an der Stelle und lief problemlos... Dürfte wirklich nur so eine CRC-Counter sein ohne große Gefahr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       42143

 

Die Parameter sind immer etwas schwer zu Verstehen, weil das von Hersteller zu Hersteller was andere heißen kann und oft mit anderen Parametern zusammenhängt.

Aber deine Platte scheint so aufs erste Okay zu sein.

Die Temperatur der Platte ist auch okay:

 *Quote:*   

> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   151   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

 

Also ich würde mal sagen die ist okay. Sicher sein kann man leider aber nie.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ist die Temperatur auch mit 45 Grad ok ? Den so läuft die Platte in dem Rechner (momentan ausgebaut und in meinem amd64)

Sachma, ist das normal, dass ich nur DMA auf /dev/hda fahren kann? Leider kann ich DMA nicht für mein CD-ROM aktivieren ... dann gibts nen Timeout.

Hast du sonst noch ne Idee, warum ich solche Fehler hatte? Werde dann auf jeden Fall, sobald Kernel gemacht wird, diesen Debugkram aktivieren.

Achja, evtl sollte ich mal erwähnen, dass ich komplett ~x86 bi

----------

## NightDragon

45 Grad sind kein Problem, solange alles unter 60 Grad bleibt ists nicht tragisch... darüber sollte man dann an eine Kühlung denken.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) DANKE e2fsck ... gesamtes Root System wurde zerstört dadurch *grml* (ich hatte davor mit Gentoo Live CD gebootet) Es wurde das ganze etc gelöscht ... warum bitte? (da war alles ok ...)
> 
> 

 

e2fsck NIEMALS laufen lassen, wenn die zu überprüfende Partition benutzt wird, z.b, wenn sie mountiert ist, das führt zu Datenverlust!!! (hast du die Warnung nicht gelesen?)  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> 2) DANKE e2fsck ... gesamtes Root System wurde zerstört dadurch *grml* (ich hatte davor mit Gentoo Live CD gebootet) Es wurde das ganze etc gelöscht ... warum bitte? (da war alles ok ...)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Kam das nicht so rüber? Ich habe e2fsck von der Gentoo Minimal CD laufen lassen! (nix gemountet!)

Naja, Gentoo mit Stage1 ist komplett fertig ... morgen werde ich dann ma die benötige Software installieren ... gut, dass ich doch ein paar alte Configs gefunden habe.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

So, Gentoo ist komplett wieder drauf ...

Nur sehr sehr komisch. Alles Fehler sind weg! FTP rennt super stabil und MLDonkey crashed auch nicht ^^

----------

## schachti

Ich dachte, neuinstallieren hilft nur bei Windows...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, neuinstallieren hilft nur bei Windows...  

 

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass nun die HDD Temp bei 41 Grad liegt (habe die HDD festgemacht mit schrauben, wie es in dem GehÃ¤use gemacht wird)

----------

